# Coconut Oil Users?



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have been using coconut oil when I'm popping popcorn, and my family loves it. I've bought a couple of books for my Kindle, and am interested in the claims that have been made regarding the multitude of uses and benefits from using coconut oil. I'm still searching for definitive and reliable information about its uses, especially from a medical perspective. (I know what the oil does for my skin. It's the best moisturizer that I've found.) 

Please share any ways that you have used coconut oil, as well as any research that you have run across. Of course, I know that it is still a fat to be counted in my eating plan. The fact that the oil is solid at temperatures below the mid to upper 70s (not sure of the exact temperature), fascinates me. I know that it contains a large proportion of medium-chain fatty acids, which are metabolized differently than long-chain fatty acids.

I'm looking forward to hearing your opinions and observations on coconut oil.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have switched the oils in our house for coconut oil. I still use a bit of olive for salads, but everything else is now coconut. I have read the research too. But I didn't go too much into it. I just wanted to try. 
I also have replaced butter with the oil. Zero cholesterol. 

Everything I saute I use it. I totally love it stirred into rice. I make basmati rice with no salt and stir in a teaspoon on my plate. I just made chicken legs and used the CO for the coating with the spices. Delish. 

I even use it when I make bread. It doesn't stand out much there at all. Best thing though is when I make my english toasting bread and I drizzle it on instead of butter. That is all we put on breads now. 
I use it on my oatmeal and other grain cereals. 
And I use it on my face and everywhere else too. Also love it to condition my long hair.  

I been using the Nutiva brand. I order the 2 pack from amazon and keep one in the kitchen and the other in the bathroom for skincare. The one in the kitchen is now always liquid. My temp there hovers around 77-78. 

Oh, its also good to make some drinks with. 

I think I read to keep it at around 2 TB a day. 

I love how long it lasts. Unlike other oils that get rancid very quickly, this has such a good shelf life, which is perfect for my warm kitchen. 

It is kind of funny how in winter I had to scrape it out of the jar and now I have to drizzle it.  

I forgot to add one use to it. Mouthrinse. Sounds weird. I have dry mouth and it helps at night.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I use it exactly as Atunah described, even the same brand. Well, I don't put it on my hair  It is also great for sore throat. There are many testimonies regarding its benefits on the Internet but my main reason is that I simply like coconut. I don't think and clinical studies have been done, and I would definitely avoid "the more the better" type of approach but it tastes very good


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been slathering coconut oil on my skin. Twice week I put some on my hair and let it rest about 20 minutes before I jump in the shower. I have been using it to fry my occasional egg. I have been putting it on my face at night until I got my BFF sample.  I still use a lot of olive oil ( I have recently found the virtues of expensive olive oil ) for my salad dressings. I have sauteed kale in coconut oil. I have been using the big tub from Vitacost. I now realize I need  one tub in the kitchen and one in the bathroom.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I love olive oil.  Not gonna give that up.  Few weeks ago Trader Joe's was promoting coconut oil spray to use on popcorn.  I've done that.  Good!  After reading above posts, I might get myself a bottle of it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love olive oil, too. In fact, I have a collection of wonderful olive oils, as well as gourmet vinegars.

I tried coconut oil on my toast a couple of days ago, and loved it. I also like to use a small amount when I scramble eggs.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I make my refried beans with it too.  

I do love olive oil also, but now, instead of buying the average stuff at the store, I buy the better stuff, since I don't use as much. I use it mostly for salads now and dipping.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Like *Atunah*, I am buying the better olive oils and use it when it is a major ingredient such as dipping sauce and vinaigrette. It is amazing what a difference it makes! For sauteeing I have been using a bit of coconut oil. Tonight I am going to dry dry fried green beans using coconut oil instead of olive oil. I have never put coconut oil on my toast. I will have to try that.


----------



## LectorsBooks (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a dairy allergy, and I've discovered it works well as a substitute for butter in those round powdered cookies known as Mexican Wedding Cakes, Russian Tea Cakes, Snowballs, Nut Cookies, or whatever else you want to call them. I've found it works much better than just substituting shortening or dairy free margarine. However, you do have to add a little bit more liquid to make up for the fact that butter is about 80% fat and 20% water, and coconut oil is 100% fat, no water (or so I've heard). So I usually add a tablespoon or so of water, or coconut milk. I would imagine it also works well in shortbread type cookies.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

As I was looking for books, I came across this one. I think I might have seen it in the bazaar here, or was it a rec on my amazon page. 

Anyway, its a free book about the uses of coconut oil. I been just browsing through it and there are also lots of recipes in there for different uses. Looks interesting. And its free.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the book recommendation, Atunah. I'll get it now.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks for the book recommendation, Atunah. I'll get it now.


Ditto.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

My wife and I started using coconut oil for cooking all kinds of things a year or so ago.  We love it!  It adds so much flavor to things.  I love it when my wife makes eggs and hashbrowns using the coconut oil.  It's fantastic.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes. I love it in eggs. Scrambled, or over easy. It just adds that little something.  

I made Indian butter chicken tonight with coconut oil instead of the butter and it was delish. 
Along with my home made corn tortillas.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love to use coconut oil for my eggs. The great thing about it is that only a half teaspoonful or so is enough to give the eggs a wonderful flavor.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Coconut oil in Trader Joe's Fearless Flyer.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

We use olive oil for cooking but I use coconut oil for keeping skin and hair healthy. It help with dryness caused by under arm deodorants and shampoo.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the smell of coconut, especially lotions and hair products, but that's how I found out I was allergic.  Unfortunately, I break out in an insanely itchy rash when it touches my skin and if I ingest it, my tongue swells and my throat closes up, so I can't leverage the benefits.  A lot of the newer diets suggest using coconut milk or coconut oil.  

This is something folks should be aware of - like peanut allergies, or shell fish allergies, you should ask any guest if they have any coconut allergies before serving dishes infused with coconut oil or better yet - have a package of benedryl on hand, just in case.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

The nutritionist/trainer at the gym my daughter belonged to in CT swore by coconut oil. My daughter sticks a teaspoon in the jar and adds a glump of it to her morning coffee instead of sweetener or milk. It gives it just that nice amount of flavor.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Tam said:


> The nutritionist/trainer at the gym my daughter belonged to in CT swore by coconut oil. My daughter sticks a teaspoon in the jar and adds a glump of it to her morning coffee instead of sweetener or milk. It gives it just that nice amount of flavor.


I keep reading about people who put coconut oil in their coffee. I would think there'd be an "oil slick" on top of the coffee, but apparently not. I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Please Keep in mind that it is saturated fat as compared to olive oil which is healthy mono....

I am increasingly persuaded that consuming modest amounts of natural saturated fats such as virgin coconut oil is not hazardous, although some controversy still persists. However, using cosmetic products containing coconut oil is another story - there is widespread agreement that such products are safe and effective.

Although I prefer skin care products with natural anti-inflammatory activity, some components of coconut oil have been studied for their benefits to both skin and hair. The lauric acid found in coconut oil is available in a wide variety of skin and hair care products, including body and facial cleansers, soap and sunscreens. Clinical research supports the safety of these products in general, and the utility of coconut oil to help moisturize skin in particular. Try them!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I bought a large jar of coconut oil at my co-op recently. I've always been big on extra virgin olive oil and thought it worth checking out. My first reason for trying it was actually my daughter. She's 1/4 black and has very curly hair. A number of her hair products have either olive oil or coconut oil in them. I had read about ways to make your own leave in conditioner and thought I would give it a try. It's just fantastic. She loves it, I love it. Now I've made a sugar body scrub with it and even just apply directly to my skin. On top of that I've used it a few times in baking. I'm doing the whole paleo thing and it's a common ingredient in many of the recipes. I've liked it well enough but the olive oil is still cheaper.



tkkenyon said:


> Here's an interesting video about a case study (n=1) for the effect of coconut oil on Alzheimer's Disease. The effects are dramatic, to say the least.
> 
> In my previous life, I was a neuroscientist at the Center for Neurodegenerative Diseases at the University of Pennsylvania. The underlying theory that AD is a "diabetes of the brain," has not been debunked and is an interesting alternative explanation for some of the data. At the very least, tau and amyloid may cause the brain cells to not uptake or utilize glucose and thus die. Coconut oil's fatty acids provide an end-run around glucose metabolism. It could work.
> 
> ...


Found this really interesting. It would be good to see how it did double blinded and such but I agree that it just doesn't have the dollar signs.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm kinda lazy to read all upthread again.  I bought a jar of coconut oil at Trader Joe's today.  Haven't opened it yet.  As it's a jar, not bottle, is it going to be a thicker / viscous consistency or liquid?     Where should I store it?  Having pasta tonight.  Still gonna put the olive oil on that.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It doesn't really matter what the oil is in. If its virgin coco oil, it will be liquid over around 76 degrees. For me its all liquid through the summer as my room temp is 78. I can't get the temp lower than that in the kitchen. It doesn't harm the oil though, it will just go back and forth if the temp fluctuates.

I have a smaller glass container with a lid that just lays on top I use for the cooking. I scoop some out, or pour it out now in summer to use. Keeps the rest of the jar clean. 

Just keep it out on the counter. I think it has a 2 year shelf life, or even more. I love that about it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Trader Joe's organic virgin coconut oil.  Good to know, Atunah.  What am I going to do with it first?  Hmmmm.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

My coconut oil obsession is relatively recent. I now use it as a head to toe body moisturizer (my skin gets softer by the day!), and also put about 1 TB in my smoothie in the am (in a 64 oz container DH and I split), it's good for a LOT of things but is supposed to be good for the thyroid. I'm on a pretty high dose of synthetic thyroid daily so I'm willing to try anything natural that can help.  I hate taking that pill every day.  I know it's saturated fat but the benefits far outweigh that, especially since my normal saturated fat intake is relatively low.  

I had a kind of allergic reaction to I think really high pollen levels (have never had allergies before) and my skin freaked out. I had almost rash like red bumps all around my nose and chin, it was horrible. I saw my esthetician on Tuesday and she told me to try coconut oil.  I told her I had been using it all over, but she said to use it on my face. 3 days later and it's 75% better. No joke. Use it on your face too, it has made it better all over.  I was about to cave and go to the dermatologist who would have given me steroids or antibiotics, and coconut oil is fixing it!

I draw the line at coffee though. That's just not right.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Coconut oil is the only moisturizer I use on my face now.  . No more face creams with all kinds of stuff in them. I too use it head to toe. My feet are smooth in my Birkenstock, my very dry flaky skin is recovering. I love that it sinks right in and leaves no sticky residue. 

I haven't tried it in coffee, but then I rarely drink coffee anymore, I drink tea. I might put some in a flavored tea I have to try out. 

Like any fat its all in moderation. But its the only fat I now use in all my cooking and eating, besides olive for salad. I don't eat out and I rarely buy already cooked or prepared foods. So I have control over how much we consume.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

From Dr. Oz's webpage:
"What are the health benefits of coconut oil?
Studies have show that intake of coconut oil can help our bodies mount resistance to both viruses and bacteria that can cause illness. Even more, it also can help to fight off yeast, fungus and candida.

Coconut oil can also positively affect our hormones for thyroid and blood-sugar control. People who take coconut oil also tend to have improvements in how they handle blood sugar since coconut can help improve insulin use within the body. Coconut oil can boost thyroid function helping to increase metabolism, energy and endurance. It increases digestion and helps to absorb fat-soluble vitamins.

Can coconut oil reduce cholesterol?
Coconut oil has a saturated fat called lauric acid, a type of MCT. It has been shown that lauric acid increases the good HDL cholesterol in the blood to help improve cholesterol ratio levels.  Coconut oil lowers cholesterol by promoting its conversion to pregnenolone, a molecule that is a precursor to many of the hormones our bodies need. Coconut can help restore normal thyroid function. When the thyroid does not function optimally, it can contribute to higher levels of bad cholesterol.

How does coconut help keep weight balanced?
Coconut fats have special fats called medium chain triglycerides (MCTs). It has been shown that breaking down these types of healthy fats in the liver leads to efficient burning of energy. One 2009 study found that women who consumed 30 milliliters (about 2 tablespoons) of coconut oil daily for 12 weeks not only did not gain more weight, but actually had lowered amounts of abdominal fat, a type of fat that is difficult to lose, and contributes to more heart problems."

Not scientifically proven with double blind tests or anything, but it sounds reasonable.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

HappyGuy, that's a good, concise summary of things I've been reading about coconut oil. Apparently, the fact that it contains MCTs separates coconut oil from other saturated fats. I guess not all saturated fats are created equal.  I've been reading a lot about the positive benefits that Alzheimer's patients receive from using it. That would certainly be a godsend for people suffering from that awful disease.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

For the first time I used coconut oil on my face under my foundation, instead of my regular (and expensive!) daytime moisturizer. We will see what I look like at the end of the day. I also put some CO in my smoothie this morning. 

The CO I am using comes in a 16 oz tub with the Vitacost label. It it labeled organic extra virgin. Is there any different from brand to brand?


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think so, but make sure it's organic, unrefined & unbleached. The refined kind is actually really bad for the liver.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It is kind of off putting to see the jar filled with what looks like shortening or lard on the counter, but the coconut oil heats quickly to a clear liquid oil and has a higher smoke point than olive oil. So, it is much better to use for high heat cooking (pan frying). We still use olive oil for salads, pastas, and roasts. 

But my wife thinks we need another jar for the bathroom and to start using it for dry skin and hair conditioner.  she likes to rub it between her hands to heat it up and then run it through a ponytail for 20 minutes before jumping in the shower. At that rate, we will use a lot, but we have a Trader Joe's nearby.

Speaking of Trader Joe's, they used to have a chocolate icing mix that was dairy free. They haven't carried it in about 5 or 6 months and no one working there seems to know when they will get it again. Do any of you still see the icing with the cake and brownie mixes? With all of my food allergies/sensitivities, I really miss having that as an option. I got one at Whole Foods to use, but it wasn't as good.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I started using coconut oil as a moisturizer a couple of months ago. Be aware that it takes just a tiny amount, or you will be overly greasy and think you hate it. If it's solid when you scoop it out of the jar, it won't be for long - you'll see it quickly liquefy on your skin. I read somewhere that a teaspoon can moisturizer your entire body, and that's not far off. I do love how my skin feels when I use it regularly, just wish I'd known about it after my elbow surgeries last summer - even now I think it's helping my incision scar, I suspect it would've helped even more if I'd started using it sooner. I haven't used it much in cooking - used it in brownies recently. Tried it with eggs but wasn't crazy about that. Am thinking I'll start making protein smoothies for lunch again and may start adding a little to those. I did pick up that free book - need to take a look at it.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

balaspa said:


> But my wife thinks we need another jar for the bathroom and to start using it for dry skin and hair conditioner. she likes to rub it between her hands to heat it up and then run it through a ponytail for 20 minutes before jumping in the shower. At that rate, we will use a lot, but we have a Trader Joe's nearby.


I have had the same idea of getting another jar to keep in the bathroom. The current tub goes from kitchen to bath. If my family knew I was sticking my fingers in to get some out to use as moisturizer, then running it to the kitchen to use a food substance, they might get icked out.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have my own jar now in the bathroom. I also have to keep a deep tablespoon measure with it as its liquid, so harder to get out without making a mess. I wish it was solid like it was for a short while in winter. But its just too warm around here for that.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My coconut oil stays solid. Our house stays between 73-75 this time of year.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I put some in an empty skin cream jar I had - that stays in the bathroom and stays pretty much solid.

I also put some in an small empty plastic garlic butter container - that one lives by the kitchen sink to put on my hands before I put on my rubber gloves to do the dishes.  It stays semi-liquid.  And the rest is in the jar in the pantry (for food use).  

When we went to see my FIL recently I took the jar from the bathroom.  Not thinking, I was opening it as I turned around in the bedroom.  It had totally melted a went slopping all over - FIL had the A/C set on "slow roast".  A couple of times he'd messed with it and accidentally turned it to "Heat" instead of "Cool".  In central Georgia.  In June.  )


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> FIL had the A/C set on "slow roast". A couple of times he'd messed with it and accidentally turned it to "Heat" instead of "Cool". In central Georgia. In June. )


LOL !


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Coconut oil for skin and hair, and Olive oil for food. It's that simple for health and to keep doctor away, IMO.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought my 16 fl oz jar of organic virgin coconut oil at Trader Joe's for $6.  That seems to be standard size jar for it?  Just back from Chicago area grocery Pete's Fresh Market.  Wasn't their brand, don't remember what brand -- but it was $13 for same size jar of organic virgin!  Virgin, not organic, was less.  IIRC, that was $10.  What did y'all pay?


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I paid about $8 for the EfaGold 16 oz from Amazon.  Second round I'm going with a gallon from Mountain Rose Herbs (I get a lot of my skincare essentials & oils from them) for $69.  That Trader Joe's price is really good, just make sure it's unrefined & unbleached - especially if you're ingesting it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> That Trader Joe's price is really good, just make sure it's unrefined & unbleached - especially if you're ingesting it.


Label doesn't say anything about that. Trader Joe's products are good, so I feel OK about it.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

If it doesn't actually say unrefined it's most likely refined. Which actually makes a lot more sense for it to be at that price. It's ok for your body and hair, but I wouldn't use it for cooking or in smoothies. I've read a few times now that the refined kind can be really rough on the liver because of the process, it usually involves bleach. There is very high quality refined oil so I definitely don't doubt it's quality from Trader Joe's, it's just not best for ingesting. Next time you go see if there is an unrefined version next to it, most places carry both. It'll be more expensive. Here is a little blurb on refined oils from Mountain Rose Herbs -

_Refined - A fully processed oil where it has been exposed to all methods of refinement including a flash fluctuation in temperature as high as 450 degrees and winterization as low as -30 degrees, deodorization, which removes the heavy and often unsettling odor in oil, and finally bleaching, where natural clays and other mediums are used to alter or remove an oils color, and scent. This makes for an economical oil in cosmetics and body care products, but it is not the healthiest as a food grade oil._

And on unrefined -

_Unrefined - A process of mechanical extraction and screen filtering where no additional refining process has taken place. This ensures the finest quality product and makes the oil the most exquisite for food and cosmetic preparation. The unrefined process helps oil retain a rich, strong flavor and color that is true to its natural state. Unrefined oils are always darker in color and richer in scent._


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My Vitacost Coconut Oil cost $8.95 for a 16 oz tub. It is not labeled refined or unrefined, so I assume it is refined. There are other brands that are labeled refined that cost more. I guess I will use the refined for face and skin, and order unrefined for the kitchen. I need a tub in each place anyway.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I just e-mailed Trader Joe's and asked.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I use this one



Organic Extra-Virgin Coconut Oil
Certified organic and non-GMO
Made from fresh coconuts, not dried copra
Cold-pressed
Unrefined
Chemical-free
Unfermented*
Unbleached
Undeodorized
Unhydrogenated
No Solvents
Pure white like fresh coconut
Tastes like fresh coconut
Has a fresh coconut fragrance
Made with our Fresh Is Best™ commitment
* Other brands wait more than 10 hours between chopping the coconut and pressing the oil, adversely affecting flavor.

https://store.nutiva.com/coconut-oil/


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

interesting that it is cheaper if they do more to it, seems like unrefined should be cheaper


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Coconut oil for skin and hair, and Olive oil for food. It's that simple for health and to keep doctor away, IMO.


DrDLN, if I'm not mistaken, you are, indeed, a doctor. If that's the case, am I correct in assuming that your admonition about using coconut oil only for hair and skin is based on your medical expertise? Thanks!

Cindy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have been buying the Efagold from Amazon, and it is unrefined, unbleached, organic, extra vigil, I hydrogenated, etc. (All of that info and more is on the label.) It has a wonderful fragrance and taste.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I have been buying the Efagold from Amazon, and it is unrefined, unbleached, organic, extra vigil, I hydrogenated, etc. (All of that info and more is on the label.) It has a wonderful fragrance and taste.


Exactly what I've been using, I love it too -


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Got a jar of _Spectrum Expeller Pressed Organic Virgin Coconut Oil -- Unrefined For Medium Heat (up to 280 F)_ this morning. Upthread I said it was $12 - $13 for a jar. On sale currently for $10.60. Haven't opened it yet. Doesn't look like it's totally liquid, but I could be wrong. It is warm in here. Hmmmm.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I like it best when it's semi-liquid.  I feel like it's easier to control how much you use and spreads easier, even though I always warm it up in my hands.  For some reason it stays mostly solid my bathroom!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Just got a reply to my e-mail to Trader Joe's about their organic virgin coconut oil. It is cold-pressed and _unrefined_. Good stuff! Usually is from Trader Joe's and costs less too.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Just got a reply to my e-mail to Trader Joe's about their organic virgin coconut oil. It is cold-pressed and _unrefined_. Good stuff! Usually is from Trader Joe's and costs less too.


That's good to know. I don't get to Trader Joe's very often, but their coconut oil will be on my list.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Good news about TJ. I can't shop there as the one store we have is just too far away for me and impossible to get too. The Nutiva is pretty closely priced to that and its really good. I actually eat it raw by the teaspoon too.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Few weeks ago Trader Joe's promoted their non-stick coconut oil cooking spray over popcorn.  I've done that a few times.  Tonight I just drizzled some of the oil over my popcorn like you would butter.  Good!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Few weeks ago Trader Joe's promoted their non-stick coconut oil cooking spray over popcorn. I've done that a few times. Tonight I just drizzled some of the oil over my popcorn like you would butter. Good!


I'll have to add non-stick coconut oil spray to my TJ list. Thanks!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

That is good to know!  Great price too, I love TJ.  It's not real convenient for me but there are a few things I can only get there so I go over once a month or so.  Their candied pecans and walnuts are a staple for me on summer salads.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

tkkenyon said:


> Here's an interesting video about a case study (n=1) for the effect of coconut oil on Alzheimer's Disease. The effects are dramatic, to say the least.
> 
> If I had a relative with AD, however, I'd be shoving this stuff down their throat. After all, what's the worst it could do? Cause a heart attack? If I had AD, I be praying for a nice, quick infarc.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. I have a loved one recently diagnosed. I just ordered some, but I have not yet found information on much should be eaten each day to help with alzheimer's. Anyway, crossing my fingers this could help because the medication doesn't seem to be doing much.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Just got a couple of tubs in from Amazon yesterday. Tried it out on scrambled eggs and toast this morning. The oil itself smells great but I'm (pleasantly) surprised at how little flavor it adds to the food.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I will keep in mind Trader Joe for coconut oil. We buy from some other store and don't use for cooking. For cooking olive oil is our choice.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I love Olive Oil and only use that.  Love how food cooks in it and  only use quality oil.  Trying to cut down on salt but that is another story.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I get my coconut oil from Whole Foods.  I love it!


----------



## Suzie-G (Jul 28, 2013)

I love coconut oil and used it quite a lot at one time, to cook with and as skincare.  My favourite way to use coconut oil was to add a little to make porridge, it makes it really creamy and delicious.

Suzie


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Porridge ... is that like oatmeal?


----------



## Suzie-G (Jul 28, 2013)

HappyGuy said:


> Porridge ... is that like oatmeal?


I guess so, we call it porridge oats in the UK.

Suzie


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh yes, its really good in oatmeal. One of the best treats I have found was make some oatmeal, put in a bit of coconut oil, then add some powdered peanut and maybe a touch of agave syrup. Yummy. Peanut powder is all the yummy stuff of peanuts without the fat. 
Like this


The chocolate version is especially divine.

And when I feel really adventuress, I top it off with some unsweetened shredded coconut.

I think I know what I'll be having for breakfast.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Oatmeal - most mornings with cinnamon, a squirt of honey and sometimes with some of those cranberry raisins (craisins?) tossed in. Excellent for diabetic and cholesterol control.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I tried a T. of coconut oil stirred into my oatmeal this morning -- along with some brown sugar, peanut butter, a little almond milk, and a chopped date.  Good!  I don't dislike oatmeal, but I'm not big on it.  Got to find the right stuff to put in it / on it.  Any other ideas for oatmeal?  The coconut oil really was good.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried Irish oatmeal?  AKA steel-cut oats.  I love that stuff, it takes longer to cook (unless you soak it overnight) - but I much prefer the texture to the quick-cooking oatmeal.

I like to mix in some cottage cheese with my oatmeal.  I try to stay kind of low-carb, so I'll mix it up about half cottage cheese, half oatmeal.  Sometimes I'll even add some pasteurized egg whites, zap it all in the microwave.  I make a batch of the Irish oatmeal and keep it in the fridge to zap in the mornings.  Greek yogurt would probably work too, but I haven't tried that.  I add some sugar-free syrup (usually caramel or vanilla), and some cinnamon.  Blueberries are good too.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I love oatmeal. I like it without anything in it. Heck I like it so much I make oatcakes and nibble on them for tea.  

I use both irish steel cut and scottish oatmeal. For oatcakes and most mornings I use the scottish oatmeal. 
Just putting in some defrosted blueberries and a touch of agave syrup is heavenly. 
But now I always put some coconut oil in it, no matter how I make it. 

And since I am the only one that eats oatmeal in the mornings, I make a batch and put it in the fridge and then just scoop out what I need to heat up like Meemo.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

As I said, I've never been big on (cared for) oatmeal except . . . for a few years during the '70s I dieted. I didn't need to, but I cut my food intake considerably. I'm 6'. My lowest was 113 lbs! Yes, too thin. But during those years I _*CRAVED*_ oatmeal. I mean craved. Then I went back to feeling about like I did before dieting -- didn't care for it so much.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Our morning meal is 1/3 cup of Quaker Quickoats oatmeal, 2/3 cup non-fat milk, 1/2 tsp. cinnamon, 1 tsp. honey and 2 tsp. coconut butter (well, our kitchen is warm enough that it's coconut oil). Mix the oatmeal and milk then 65 seconds in the microwave. Top with the cinnamon, honey and coconut oil. Give it a good stir and eat. For a treat we add in some of those craisins.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

If deodorant irritates underarms try coconut oil. It works great and you can continue to use your favorite deodorant.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

A free book listed this morning that followers of this thread may find useful.



I picked it up, but haven't had a chance to really look at it yet. It does have a linked TOC.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Chris!  I'm always looking for more info about it and more ways to use it.  I used it as a pre-shampoo conditioner this weekend for the first time and I loved it.  I was worried about it weighing my curly hair down, but it did not.  

It never occured to me to try it in oatmeal, but I will now.  Plus the honey and cinnamon, good idea!  I love oatmeal, but not without a ton of brown sugar which sort of defeats the purpose of eating healthy oatmeal!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

crebel said:


> A free book listed this morning that followers of this thread may find useful.
> 
> I picked it up, but haven't had a chance to really look at it yet. It does have a linked TOC.


Thanks. I hope there is one on Olive oil too. Great people make great thread. That's what it is...lol


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, Crebel. Got it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, thanks for posting the freebie. Haven't had a chance to look at it yet. 

I just found some fantastic coco oil at my local grocery store. We have HEB around here. Its about all we have besides walmart and target. They have a extra store called Central Market. Its part of HEB and they have lots of organic stuff and stuff branded under the central market brand.
Kind of like a traders joe of HEB. I can't make it to that location, funny enough its near the Trader's Joe, but they also deliver many of the central market branded stuff to the regular HEB stores. They have the best short bread cookies made in scotland and I love their noodles made in italy.  

So they had virgin organic cold pressed oil in glass jars. I bought two. Hmmm, its so good. Nutiva isn't bad by any means, but this one is better. I am going back to stock up. They are having $1 off coupons on each 14 ounce jars, so its only 4.99 right now.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> So they had virgin organic cold pressed oil in glass jars. I bought two. Hmmm, its so good. Nutiva isn't bad by any means, but this one is better. I am going back to stock up. They are having $1 off coupons on each 14 ounce jars, so its only 4.99 right now.


Unrefined or refined?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Unrefined, its the only one I want and use.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This might sound odd, but I got a small squeeze bottle, I had one left over from agave syrup. So it has that tip on the top with a small cap. So I can squeeze out a bit in the kitchen. For summer this works for me best as its always liquid at my place there. 
I eat it off the spoon every day. A teaspoon about 15 minutes or so before eating. For some reason it has helped me with my GERD. Maybe because it coats the stomach or something. 

I find it goes down much easier when its liquid. In winter I ate it off the spoon when it was hard and it felt like it got stuck in my throat.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been using it for two weeks and love it.  Thomas' has a new banana bread english muffin and it is delicious with the coconut oil.  Sometimes I add some cashew butter to the muffin, too, and that's delish.  I've been using it on my face, morning and night, and honest to god my few sun spots (ok, age spots) have faded.  One I can't even see anymore.  2 weeks!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Another free coconut oil book today!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I just bought it.  Love the price.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jen said:


> Another free coconut oil book today!


I just picked it up, too. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Certainly a popular topic!  Thanks, Jen.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Lately I've been altering them every other night. I feel like they do different things and I like them both!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's another one for free:



I'm amazed at how often I've been using this stuff. Chicken "expirement" yesterday: Two chicken breasts sliced across so you have more like filets. Mix 2 tsp. coconut oil, 2 tsp teriyaki sauce and 2 tbsp. honey. Slosh onto chicken and bake at 350 for 30 minutes. Great! I love that hint of coconut flavor that hits the back of the tongue, almost as an, "after thought".


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the book and cooking tip! I bake chicken all the time, usually just with some olive oil and Chef Paul's Poultry Magic (which truly _is_ magic), but I'll try that next time. I bake a bunch so we have it all week for salads, sandwiches, quesedillas or whatever.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

If someone is using for cooking; it's more for flavor than health...


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> If someone is using for cooking; it's more for flavor than health...


Where did you get that? There are all kinds of health benefits from ingesting it so I'm not sure what you mean?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen said:


> Where did you get that? There are all kinds of health benefits from ingesting it so I'm not sure what you mean?


There's a difference of opinion on the health benefits of coconut oil in the diet - Dr Dhillon is clearly on the olive oil good/coconut oil bad side of the debate.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Cobbie said:


> What? What? Two weeks and you can't see your sun/age/whatever spots? I have two full bottles of the BFF oil that I was determined to use up but now you've got me reconsidering this plan. I have only one slightly noticible spot but it would be nice to be rid of it.


One of the lighter ones I can't see anymore, and the others are much lighter. I put it on morning and night, followed by sunscreen during the day. It seems very strange to put on your face, but I love how it feels.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just bought my first jar of coconut oil from Trader Joe's & I love this stuff! Have only been using it to moisturize my face & body so far. It works amazingly well & the scent is great. This has now shot to #1 slot on my list. Thank you all for sharing about this wonderful oil 😃


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We were at Sam's Club yesterday and I noticed something new - a big container of Hain's Coconut Oil. Organic, cold pressed, unrefined, extra virgin. I didn't buy, but took a pic of the sign to come home and compare. Their price for 54 oz, $15.78. Just looked on Amazon and saw the same item for $38.99. That's a lot of coconut oil, but I can share with my daughter. Reckon I'll pick it up next time I'm there.

Amazon's:


I'm totally going to steal that squeeze bottle idea. And I *wish* I were seeing my age spots fade!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We were at Sam's Club yesterday and I noticed something new - a big container of Hain's Coconut Oil. Organic, cold pressed, unrefined, extra virgin. I didn't buy, but took a pic of the sign to come home and compare. Their price for 54 oz, $15.78. Just looked on Amazon and saw the same item for $38.99. That's a lot of coconut oil, but I can share with my daughter. Reckon I'll pick it up next time I'm there.

Amazon's:


I'm totally going to steal that squeeze bottle idea. And I *wish* I were seeing my age spots fade! But now I'm inspired to be more diligent about moisturizing with it.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Excited,bought some today in the Christmas Tree Store,question do I store in the refrigerator after opening?  Or room temp.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Room temp!  It'll vary between solid and liquid, melting point is about 76 degrees.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Meemo, what department at Sam's? Cooking area or health? Guess it may not matter - just when I figure out where everything is they rearrange the store so I have to go hunting again! grrrr    

And I think you'll be surprised at how fast it goes - 54-oz may not REALLY be a big container.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Jen said:


> Room temp! It'll vary between solid and liquid, melting point is about 76 degrees.


I prefer little solid than liquid. But in winter it gets too hard because we like to sleep at cool temp.. Liquid will be fine if we use for cooking but we don't because olive oil is much healthier...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

After following this board for a while, I just bought my first jar of coconut oil at Westerly, an independent health food store in my neighborhood.  They had a few different brands.  I bought Nutiva organic extra virgin.  Using it to moisturize hands, feet, driest part of my face (so far).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Meemo, what department at Sam's? Cooking area or health? Guess it may not matter - just when I figure out where everything is they rearrange the store so I have to go hunting again! grrrr
> 
> And I think you'll be surprised at how fast it goes - 54-oz may not REALLY be a big container.


It was actually out in one of the main aisles, not in either of those sections. That may be because it was a new item. I suspect it would be in the cooking section otherwise, though.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Found it! And got a container.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Interesting thread! I've been hearing a lot about coconut oil in the last few days. I need to pick some up.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I just got home from a fab holiday in Vanuatu, and I actually saw coconut oil being produced, so I thought a few readers of this thread might be interested.

It was a fascinating little outing. We went to visit an elderly couple who produce oil from their own coconut palms and sell it at the market in town. It's definitely not cold-pressed, but definitely organic and unrefined. This is their process:

First: gather your coconuts. Remove outer husks, then split each nut open with a well-placed knock from a machete. Empty out (or drink!) the water. Scrape out the flesh with a metal tool (traditionally they used wood, which took a lot longer). Squeeze the liquid from the flesh by hand.

Place the white liquid (coconut milk) in a pan over a wood fire. Boil till the water content boils off and the remainder separates into a white solid with a layer of oil on top. Pour off the oil, let it cool a little, then put in bottles. Mix the white solid with lemon juice - it makes a delicious snack.

We brought a bottle home, and I'm looking forward to using it. It's gone quite solid in our chilly kitchen!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> I just got home from a fab holiday in Vanuatu, and I actually saw coconut oil being produced, so I thought a few readers of this thread might be interested.
> 
> It was a fascinating little outing. We went to visit an elderly couple who produce oil from their own coconut palms and sell it at the market in town. It's definitely not cold-pressed, but definitely organic and unrefined. This is their process:
> 
> ...


What an interesting process! Sounds like a lot of work for not much coconut oil. How does your oil smell? I've noticed that some store bought brands have a wonderful fragrance, and others are relatively fragrance free.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> What an interesting process! Sounds like a lot of work for not much coconut oil. How does your oil smell? I've noticed that some store bought brands have a wonderful fragrance, and others are relatively fragrance free.


It certainly is labour-intensive! The yield looked to be about 1/3 to 1/2 a cup of oil per coconut.

It smells delicious! Coconutty, with a mild toastiness. It was clear when first poured, but went a very pale brown with standing.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

More amazed by this stuff everyday! Yesterday we spent the day at the beach with the grand kids. It's a law of nature that no matter how much sun screen you put on something will get burned. My face and the tops of my feet got it this time not real bad, but bad enough. Anyway, came home took an aspirin because I was told taking an aspirin would minimize a sunburn, took a shower to get rid of the sand in various places then smeared some coconut oil over the very red places. This morning, almost nothing. Tops of feet are a bit pink and face looks like almost normal for me.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I always wonder how will olive oil compare to coconut oil for skin. Anyone experimented with these two. I know which one is healthier for cooking.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I've tried olive oil on my skin, I did not like it. It didn't really absorb and I had to wipe it off. That's definitely a matter of personal preference and opinion! Both oils are healthy for different reasons. Coconut oil does a _lot_ of things for the body that olive oil does not, though the fat content is higher. Fat isn't always a bad word. Just like with avocados.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

While eating out on vacation, a restaurant had a "sample" of a coconut oil/salt scrub in a big bowl in the restaurant. Said to rub into your hands for a minute, then wash. My hands felt pretty nice afterwards, thinking I'll try making some. Lots of recipes online, thinking I'll try this one. http://abc.go.com/shows/the-chew/recipes/Holidays-Daphne-Oz-Citrus-Salt-Scrub


----------

